# Bladder stones



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Had Abril to the Vet today. She became ill over the Memorial Day weekend starting on Sunday and it just got worse. Doctor did blood work up and a urinalysis as well as an x-ray. She has 4 large stones and many little ones also. So Thursday she will have surgery as she is in quite a bit of pain. Oh my heart hurts for her. I was told it is a long surgery and they will keep her overnight. 2 weeks for healing totally. Will probably need to go on a special diet after we find what the stones contain. Has anyone else run into this with their Havs? We are planning on getting a puppy in September and I really do not know much about this or how to prevent it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Bichon had bladder stones and had to have surgery. She was on a special diet after that and did not have any further problems other than an occassional UTI. You have to be sure to keep your dog hydrated. She ate mostly canned food because of the high moisture content. If you feed kibble I would moisten it first with water. Be careful that any treats you give her are acceptable with the special diet because anything that changes the pH of the urine can cause crystals and more stones. If you end up with a prescription diet some will have treats to go along with them. Otherwise you can make treats by baking the canned dog food. If your new puppy will be on a kibble diet it would be a good idea to moisten it before feeding.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> My Bichon had bladder stones and had to have surgery. She was on a special diet after that and did not have any further problems other than an occassional UTI. You have to be sure to keep your dog hydrated. She ate mostly canned food because of the high moisture content. If you feed kibble I would moisten it first with water. Be careful that any treats you give her are acceptable with the special diet because anything that changes the pH of the urine can cause crystals and more stones. If you end up with a prescription diet some will have treats to go along with them. Otherwise you can make treats by baking the canned dog food. If your new puppy will be on a kibble diet it would be a good idea to moisten it before feeding.


I had never heard of bladder stones before, kidney stones or gallbladder stones in people. I thought it might be a UTI which is why I took her these others took me off guard. Was told she is in pain but she never showed she was in pain which makes me feel very badly. Thanks about the treats as it makes sense. The breeder sells dog food from US and I need to buy at least 1 bag of Puppy from her. She is pretty good with instructing and guiding. But for a puppy moistening with water is a wise move. Abril does drink water throughout the day but I will keep tabs on that also. Again thanks.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Patty - I'm so sorry Abril requires bladder surgery this week. You must be so worried. We'll be sending healing thoughts your way on Thu. 

Here's an article from Dr. Karen Becker:

Your Pet's Biologically Imperfect Food Can Lead to Struvite Stones

I encourage you to consider feeding Abril a moisture-rich diet, which means something other than kibble. Good luck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So sorry for Abril's problems! I don't know of other Havanese with bladder stones, but a friend's Miniature Schnauzer just had to have surgery for it. The good news is that she felt SOOOO much better, even just a few days after the surgery. So we will keep Abril in our thoughts and hope she responds just as well!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Hope she has a quick recovery! I'm sure she will feel so much better after they are out of there.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Patty - I'm so sorry Abril requires bladder surgery this week. You must be so worried. We'll be sending healing thoughts your way on Thu.
> 
> Here's an article from Dr. Karen Becker:
> 
> ...


Good article, thank you for sharing..I have a better understanding now. And I will talk to the dr about if the new puppy should be on the kibble.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

krandall said:


> So sorry for Abril's problems! I don't know of other Havanese with bladder stones, but a friend's Miniature Schnauzer just had to have surgery for it. The good news is that she felt SOOOO much better, even just a few days after the surgery. So we will keep Abril in our thoughts and hope she responds just as well!


I feel so badly that I did not know she was in pain. She never showed it in any way.


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

Sending good thoughts for you sweet Abril.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

AbrilsMama said:


> I feel so badly that I did not know she was in pain. She never showed it in any way.


Don't feel too bad... Dogs can be pretty good at covering it up when they are in pain.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry Abril needs to have surgery. Hope she makes a quick recovery. I know it must be very difficult thing to go through, but she will be feeling so much better soon.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wishing Abril a speedy recovery.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would recommend a non vet canned dog food rather than a kibble.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry! It's so hard when our little furry loved ones are sick and especially when we have to leave them at the vet. Let's hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to Abril for her surgery tomorrow. She will feel so much better once they get those stones out of her bladder.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> I would recommend a non vet canned dog food rather than a kibble.


Lots of things I have been reading discourage the kibble...I will continue looking. The stones are being sent away to determine which one of the 3 (what I found so far in my reading) the stones are to determine what is causing them.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I like ZiwiPeak moist/canned dog food. They're a very reputable company from New Zealand that uses real meat, and if you can't find their products in a local pet store you can purchase from them online.

Vets Report on ZiwiPeak

UROLITHS AND ASH

'Low-ash' raw material is a sign of pure quality with no cross-contamination of wool or hooves.

'High-ash' means an increased mineral content in the product, leading to a higher, uncontrolled absorption in the gastro-intestinal tract. The overage minerals with their electrical charges can harm the mucous layer of jejunum, ileum and duodenum, and can harm fatty acids both in cell membranes as in the food offered. The overage minerals can partly be excreted directly with the stools, but also after g.i. absorption with the urine production. This will increase the saturation of the minerals in the urine, with a higher incidence of uroliths, urinary stones, leading to damage and even obstruction.

ZiwiPeak uses only low-ash lamb and venison.

DOGS AND UROLITHS

Dogs develop uroliths mainly in combination with bacterial infections, which increase urine pH. A good responding immune system, enhanced by good nutrition, will increase the resistance to bacteria. Inflammation of the bladder wall will be decreased by omega-3 poly-unsaturated fatty acids, found in Venison, Lamb and Hoki fish.. The integrity of the bladder wall will be supported by glycosaminoglycans (GAGs), found in Green-Lipped Mussels (ZiwiPeak Cuisine Dry and Can).


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Abril! Did she have her surgery? Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

Update on Abril: She had her surgery on Thursday. My hubby and I were lost without her here! The Vet Hospital texted me a photo of her when she was in recovery. She came home with a plastic cone on her and I left it on till today. My daughter had some 6 month onesies she brought over and I put one on Abril upside down so her incision would be covered and she is finally resting peacefully. She is on a new diet but really not hungry yet. Still having difficulties giving her the meds (antibiotic capsule, 2 different pain meds). I tried pushing down her throat gently rubbing her neck till she swallowed, she coughed and up it came. Also tried hiding it in a piece of chicken which she likes worked a couple of times but then stopped. She is such a fuss budget about food! Any ideas, she did not like cheese. I thank you all for your good wishes as I really think they helped, not only Abril but my hubby and I too!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Patty- one of the treats Java's breeder sent home with us was Fromm's Liver and Cranberry. I bought more. I figure if cranberries are good for human urinary tracts, they can't be all bad for doggie urinary tracts. Maybe look into stuff that naturally helps ph, bladder tone and stuff. If she'd eat real cranberries, I wouldn't be opposed to throwing a few into her bowl. But she seriously can't stand fruits and veggies. I got her to eat some shredded carrots... only because it was soaked in bulgogi sauce.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Good to hear she made it through surgery okay. Waiting to hear when she is back to her normal self.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's a from the heart get well quick wish for Abril. I feel for you and your difficulties in getting her med administered. 

My Dobe had to take several pills four times a day for his heart conditions. I'd give him a few pieces of something he loved and while he was in gulping it down mode I'd include one piece with pills wrapped in it at random times. Perhaps Abril will cooperate with this method. Of course my Dobe had a huge mouth that allowed me to simply shove the food wrapped meds down his throat when he quit eating. (I miss you Fritz)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad the surgery went ok. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Sending healing thoughts to little Abril.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

AbrilsMama said:


> Still having difficulties giving her the meds (antibiotic capsule, 2 different pain meds). I tried pushing down her throat gently rubbing her neck till she swallowed, she coughed and up it came. Also tried hiding it in a piece of chicken which she likes worked a couple of times but then stopped.


I've used liverwurst before with good success. Also my corgi liked the Pill Pockets. I've also used peanut butter. Liverwurst seems to work the bet though. I'm so glad that Abril is home and on the mend.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Liverwurst works wonders, if they aren't food intolerant to it. It smells strong enough to mask just about anything, I think, and the dogs go nuts for it. It is soft and easy to shape a tiny bit around a pill, too.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoping little Abril is feeling better soon! Liverwurst sounds like a great idea.


----------

